# Getting a wee bit apprehensive



## shirl62 (10 March 2017)

I now have had 6 weekly lessons and I am enjoying it immensely. Have accomplished the rising trot and sitting trot and my instructor has said we need to be thinking about cantering...I don't know if everyone felt a feeling of dread at the thought of their first canter but I am feeling a bit nervous at the thought. I think it all stems back to when I was about 13 yrs old and used to go hacking ( never taught to ride , hung on with gripped legs etc and hoped for the best) on Icelandic horses. They all used to en masse canter when the lead horse went. I really enjoyed it and managed to keep myself seated on the horse until one day the horse stumbled over a boulder and I went flying over his head and was knocked unconscious from his hoof wacking me on the forehead and causing a nasty gash with blood pouring down my face ( we never wore riding hats ! shock horror in the early 70's ) Since that incident I have only been on a horse a few times for a leisurely walk or trot. This time I thought I would have lessons to ride in the correct way so here I am progressing and now facing the canter very soon.

Any tips you lovely people can give me for me not to feel I am facing my nemesis...I know its a mental block in my own head .

Shirl


----------



## shirl62 (11 March 2017)

guess I must be invisible...


----------



## asmp (11 March 2017)

Why don't you ask the instructor to put you on the lunge for your first canter?  That way she is in control and you can think about your seat?


----------



## be positive (11 March 2017)

Loads of views and not one reply, I guess your instructor thinks you are ready so try not to be nervous or over think about it, I usually find it best to not get a new or nervous rider too prepared before cantering, other than to tell them what I expect them to do, and just pick the right moment, often after trotting a pole or a transition from walk to trot when it seems that the horse is willing to pop into it without too much fuss and just let it "happen" at first just a few strides before dropping back to trot then building up over time when the rider can ask properly and be in a position to maintain it for longer.

I am assuming you are in a school so no rocks or other hazards to be  worrying, about although some people find popping a small jump is easier than cantering  and I have often had people doing this before they are cantering properly, if you are really concerned discuss your fears with the instructor so they can take things at a pace you are comfortable with and maybe think slightly outside the box with you. I taught one child who was so terrified of cantering that we did a "fast trot" and never called it canter, the pony cantered from my cue and she was happy thinking it was trot for many months before she allowed it to be called canter even though she knew that my fast trot command was actually canter.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 March 2017)

I'd agree about going on the lunge first time and obviously have a private lesson so you don't need to worry about other horses in the school.


----------



## shirl62 (11 March 2017)

Thanks everyone...I should try not to think about it too much and as you rightly said I will probably transition into canter with my instructors help. As I have read loads of posts on here it would kind of better for me to accidentally go from trot to canter and just listen to my instructor  and do as she says. I am probably worrying needlessly. I will ask her regarding being on lunge but for me that might highlight the ''canter is nigh'' ..lol At 62 yrs I probably won't bounce very well...I am riding a very nice 13.2 section B/C? who has a bit spirit but not too lively ..

Chestnut cob...My lessons are private so at least I don't have any other riders to worry about. 

Watch this space..

Shirl


----------



## Shay (12 March 2017)

Good luck!  I broke my back when my horse fell with me just as we transitioned from trot to canter. (No-one's fault - it was just one of those things.)  With the help of a brilliant and horsey physio I was able to get back on a horse again - but that trot / canter transition was really really difficult for me to face.  Doing it on the lunge is the "normal" advice but I couldn't manage that because of the loss of control.  I ended up with my first canter with my (very athletic!) instructor actually running beside me  - on a wooded track so nothing to remind me of the arena where the accident had happened.

Once we'd done it I felt completely fantastic.  It was horrible to contemplate and horrible trying to figure out how to do it - but so worth it.  I don't ride anymore - the brace I have to wear is too cumbersome and to be honest it hurts too much.  But I got back on and I got back riding for a while.  I wouldn't have been able to do that without the instructor (or the doctors and the phsyios!) who believed that I could and was determined to find a way to make it happen.   My daughter has her horses, I'm very active in our local PC and I'm hoping to take up driving when Dd goes to Uni and leaves her cob unattended...

Its scary beforehand - but so worth it.  Go for it!


----------



## alainax (12 March 2017)

Canter is a much smoother gait that trot, you might find it much easier!

A fast bouncy trot is much more troublesome than a smooth controlled canter


----------



## shirl62 (12 March 2017)

Thanks again...

Shay...That was an awful accident you had, but great you managed to get back on . I worry and imagine things too much...but I guess its healthy to have a little fear as long as it does not stop you getting ahead. 

Alainax...I think you maybe right ...I am sure it will be a fantastic feeling....

Shirl


----------

